
What the new science of touch says about ourselves - jonbaer
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/05/16/what-the-science-of-touch-says-about-us
======
themgt
Great quote: _It’s actually much harder to make a chess piece move
correctly—to pick up the piece and move it across the board and put it down
properly—than it is to make the right chess move.” She adds, slyly, “When I
took A.I. as a student, I was so dismayed to find that most A.I. is just
stupid brute force, just running through the possibilities a machine can look
at quickly. Computer chess looks intelligent, but it’s under-the-hood stupid.
Reaching and elegantly picking up the right chess piece fluidly and having it
land in the right place in an uncontrolled environment—that’s hard. Haptic
intelligence is an almost irreproducible miracle! Because people are so good
at that, they don’t appreciate it. Machines are good at finding the next move,
but moving in the world still baffles them.”_

